# Northeast Georgia Crowntops



## greendirt330 (Jul 9, 2020)

Some Northeast Georgia bottles


----------



## greendirt330 (Jul 9, 2020)

A couple more from Toccoa


----------



## PorkDaSnork (Jul 9, 2020)

wish I could find coke bottles at my dump, lol. My dump only has medicine, and as far as I can tell, only common stuff and blankers


----------



## greendirt330 (Jul 9, 2020)

Hartwell Bottling Works and Nabors Bottling Works Koca Nola Hartwell Ga with damage to top


----------



## greendirt330 (Jul 9, 2020)

A couple more from Royston Ga


----------



## greendirt330 (Jul 9, 2020)

Elberton Bottling Works Celery Cola , 1 with repaired top , 1 damaged


----------



## greendirt330 (Jul 9, 2020)

Dixie Bottling Lavonia Ga


----------



## greendirt330 (Jul 9, 2020)

Anyone else with anything from Northeast Georgia please share !!


----------



## kolawars (Jul 15, 2020)

I have a nice Elberton Celery Cola but could use an upgrade for my Gainesville.


----------



## greendirt330 (Jul 15, 2020)

kolawars said:


> I have a nice Elberton Celery Cola but could use an upgrade for my Gainesville.


Nicest Elberton Celery Cola I’ve seen !! I still need the Gainesville


----------



## Mike Newman (Jul 16, 2020)

As requested, here is a very rare Elberton soda in great condition.


----------



## greendirt330 (Jul 16, 2020)

Mike Newman said:


> As requested, here is a very rare Elberton soda in great condition.


WOW !!! Very nice !


----------



## sandchip (Jul 17, 2020)

Killer, killer stuff.  My sister's first husband was from Hartwell (she should've hung onto him) so I spent a lot of time in that area as a teenager.  He took us rambling all over the place, so I'm familiar with all those towns even though I'm from south Georgia.  Great folks up that way.  Some real rarities in there.  Thanks for sharing those with us.  Maybe one day, you'll find one from Airline or Avalon!


----------



## greendirt330 (Jul 17, 2020)

Does anyone here know the rarity of the Hartwell Bottling Works Hartwell Ga bottle that I posted a pic of ? All I know is that it’s not in the Georgia Crowntop book , and I’ve never seen another one besides a fragment of a slug plate I found a few years ago ..


----------



## greendirt330 (Jul 17, 2020)

Thanks Sandchip , I’ve lived in the Lavonia area my whole life , the Hartwell bottles were unexpected so who knows what else may turn up !! Apparently we’ve got some pretty hard to find bottles from this area !


----------



## greendirt330 (Sep 19, 2020)

Washington, Ga shoulder slugplate Coca Cola


----------



## sandchip (Sep 19, 2020)

Ooh, good one!  I believe the only other one in that mold is the one from Cordele, Ga.  Not common at all, but I believe the Washington example is pretty danged rare.  Oddly enough, my sister's second husband was from Washington, another good fellow that she should've hung on to.

Here's the south Georgia twin to yours.  An older collector, long since passed, sold it to me for $10.00 years ago.  Still miss the old fellow and the time we spent looking the fields for arrowheads.

I don't see how they crammed all that embossing into such a small area, especially on the Washington example.


----------



## greendirt330 (Oct 22, 2020)

A few of the many different variations of straight side Coca Cola bottles from Athens Ga.


----------



## greendirt330 (Dec 17, 2020)

Granite City Bottling Works Elberton, Ga.


----------



## greendirt330 (Jan 17, 2021)

Another different variant of an Athens Ga. straight side Coca Cola


----------



## greendirt330 (Jan 17, 2021)

Chero Cola 6 1/2 Oz. Elberton Ga. 
Royston Bottling Works Royston Ga. 
Bludwine  Elberton Ga.


----------



## greendirt330 (Feb 17, 2021)

Another Athens Ga straight side Coca Cola , this variation is one of the earlier ones , circa 1905 .


----------

